# '02 S-Works E5



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

My new Build - '02 S-Works E5 Acqua & Sapone colorway
- Ultegra SL gruppo
- '07 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheel set
- '07 S-Works Barmac w/ Deda glass bar tape
- '07 S-Works Pave seat post 
- Selle San Marco Regal seat

ENJOY!!!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Perfect*

Thanks for the look. Makes me think some about my project Allez and my Main Ride Tarmac....the only thing I would do different would be loose the Washer/nuts on the valve stems LOL I am joking with that...this bike is perfect. Nice Nice Ride.....

DK


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow. Nice bike. I really like your choices, especially the Barmac. 

I've got to ask but how does it ride? I saw them back in the day and I already had a Cannondale R900 but I've always wondered how they perform. Also how light is your bike. I do not buy into the weight thing but I always am curious on how much of a difference weight has made in the past few years. My Cannondale was over 20 lbs, which I still think is pretty good .


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

The ride is real nice and she is fast. Barely any road buzz. I rode an all alum BMC circa 99-00 before this, so it's like night and day. As far as weight goes, I don't have a legit scale to weigh it on so I'm guessing anywhere from 16-17lbs.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

lighhttt and tighttt... not bad of a bike...
oh wait i helped build it!! hahaha  

now i needsta get me ulteggie sl 

the bike is ultra light and smooth... the tubing is crazy.... GIANT we should take it to LBS and get it weighed and believe the hype ULTEGRA SL feels so silky... i love how that bike shifts.. and after sitting on a regal im completely sold!!!


----------



## onegiant (Oct 8, 2007)

I figure new saddle = new pic!


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

That is purdy!


----------

